# Toastmaster Tradesman



## Thelt (Feb 3, 2009)

Anybody ever see one of these? Found it in a junk sale, cost me $1.00. I bought it just for the novelty. It does run. I haven't tried to turn anything on it, yet. Maybe someday soon.


----------



## dutchman 46 (May 23, 2007)

Well, That is the first time i seen one of those, Frank. Is that the same Co. that made small toaster ovens and smaller appliances? It just be the thing to turn some of the smaller spindles and the like. Good buy, My dollar just doesn't go that far.


----------



## Thelt (Feb 3, 2009)

I have since learned, from another forum, there are parts missing. For instance, on the motor end there is a small metal table that fits over the top and the small button you see on the top is where a jigsaw blade goes. I don't know who the manufacturer is, still researching.


----------



## Ralph Barker (Dec 15, 2008)

dutchman 46 said:


> Well, That is the first time i seen one of those, Frank. *Is that the same Co. that made small toaster ovens and smaller appliances?* It just be the thing to turn some of the smaller spindles and the like. Good buy, My dollar just doesn't go that far.


I would assume so, considering trademarks and such. Perhaps it dates to that period when many companies were "diversifying". You've probably seen the cartoons of military tank manufacturers also making baby buggies.


----------



## Thelt (Feb 3, 2009)

Here is the same model Toastmaster with the jigsaw table attached and the turning plate removed. I'm thinking of making a table out of wood that would be attached. What do you guys think. Probably just a waste of time, but I think it is a novelty.


----------



## Rich Bridygham (Feb 22, 2009)

Hi Frank,

I just acquired one of these and it seems to have most of the attachments but missing the manual. Mine runs pretty noisy but seems to perform the functions OK. After I made the repair of the speed control dial, which was broken off, I found that the speed control doesn't change the speed all that much. Just wondering how yours works.

--Rich


----------



## Thelt (Feb 3, 2009)

Rich Bridygham said:


> Hi Frank,
> 
> I just acquired one of these and it seems to have most of the attachments but missing the manual. Mine runs pretty noisy but seems to perform the functions OK. After I made the repair of the speed control dial, which was broken off, I found that the speed control doesn't change the speed all that much. Just wondering how yours works.
> 
> --Rich


Yes it is quite noisy, and, the speed dial shows three speeds, (fast, medium & slow). Audibly I can hear two speed changes (don't seem to be a big difference). Still trying to figure out what all I'm missing beside the jig-saw table.

Frank


----------



## Electron (May 22, 2008)

I would think that with a bit of modification it could become a decent dedicated pen turning lathe. One thing is for sure Frank, you can't lose money on it.


Harry


----------



## oldymoldy65 (Feb 13, 2013)

*noisy lathe*



Thelt said:


> Yes it is quite noisy, and, the speed dial shows three speeds, (fast, medium & slow). Audibly I can hear two speed changes (don't seem to be a big difference). Still trying to figure out what all I'm missing beside the jig-saw table.
> 
> Frank


I realize this is an old thread, however i had this neat little lathe when i was but a youngling. inside the motor housing is a shaft and pin for the jigsaw to move up and down. this area is very likely in need of greese. if your getting alot of rattle or noise. you may also be missing a blade from the cooling fan on the motor itself. the spindle shaft is one solid piece. the motor windings sit inside several brass bushings. as far as the spped control, it's likely that if you only have two speeds one of the contacts are oxidized, a good contact cleaner (spray) will help. in the photo above there are several things i noticed missing one is the tool rest for the lathe chisel also i had a chuck for using drills which threaded onto the tail stock. it was nice to see they still exsist thanks for the post.


----------



## jw2170 (Jan 24, 2008)

oldymoldy65 said:


> I realize this is an old thread, however i had this neat little lathe when i was but a youngling. inside the motor housing is a shaft and pin for the jigsaw to move up and down. this area is very likely in need of greese. if your getting alot of rattle or noise. you may also be missing a blade from the cooling fan on the motor itself. the spindle shaft is one solid piece. the motor windings sit inside several brass bushings. as far as the spped control, it's likely that if you only have two speeds one of the contacts are oxidized, a good contact cleaner (spray) will help. in the photo above there are several things i noticed missing one is the tool rest for the lathe chisel also i had a chuck for using drills which threaded onto the tail stock. it was nice to see they still exsist thanks for the post.


Hi Jacob. Welcome to the forum.


----------



## MAFoElffen (Jun 8, 2012)

McGraw-Edison Co. had the Toastmaster trademark. Yes they made Toastmaster toasters, but the owner also had a real knack for buying and selling companies.

In 1972 McGraw-Edison acquired a power-tool division, untiil selling that division to Shopsmith around 1982. Shopsmith liquidated that division they acquired. Somewhere, sometime, some of that power-tool division ended up at Deco Enterprises, Inc. Deco went belly up.


----------



## Virgil2U (Nov 19, 2013)

*Would like to buy that Toastmaster Tradesman*



Thelt said:


> Anybody ever see one of these? Found it in a junk sale, cost me $1.00. I bought it just for the novelty. It does run. I haven't tried to turn anything on it, yet. Maybe someday soon.


I would like to know if you ever thought of selling that unit. I had one when I was a young fellow for Christmas and would love to have another one. If you can't sell it then I would like to know if you know where I could be able to buy one at.


----------

